# Bolt + Youtube



## ps2baseball (Dec 4, 2017)

How do I disable my Bolt and Mini's so they don't show up as options in my YouTube apps? Also, why is each one showing up multiple times? I don't want to see them at all if possible.


----------



## ps2baseball (Dec 4, 2017)

Anyone know?


----------



## ps2baseball (Dec 4, 2017)

Given this a bump as I still have't found a solution.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

log out of youtube on tivo?


----------



## ps2baseball (Dec 4, 2017)

yeah, tried that - I only have 3 tvios and expect each one to show up once. This is for screen casting, and the screenshot above is from my iPad when I hit the CAST icon on the youtube app


----------



## dougtv (May 20, 2015)

ps2baseball said:


> yeah, tried that - I only have 3 tvios and expect each one to show up once. This is for screen casting, and the screenshot above is from my iPad when I hit the CAST icon on the youtube app


This isn't helpful. But that YouTube cast icon shows so many duplicates and random device IDs on my home network than any other apple/airplay share icon, or other android devices cast icons. For some reason, YouTube has so many duplicates for my Smart TVs, Xbox, PS4, etc. I have no idea why. When everyone has a FireTV or Apple TV, you can imagine how ridiculous it looks...and I don't even "log in" to YouTube on any of those said devices. It seems like once the app is installed and it's on the same LAN, it broadcasts instantly as a cast option, just for YouTube tho.


----------



## the_Skywise (Nov 27, 2000)

That might be an app bug keeping old devices around - have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the youtube app on your smartphone?


----------

